# Neues Scott Scale in 2011?



## Manjolito (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe im Internet vereinzelte Spekulationen / Vermutungen gelesen, dass Scott im Jahr 2011 einen neuen Scale Rahmen auf den Markt bringen wird. Weiß jemand schon etwas genaueres (Gewicht, Markteinführung) bzw. gibt es schon Bilder von Protoypen?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,kenne den typ der den vetrieb hier in der schweiz unter sich hat gut. Er sagt mir immer es wird alles neu kommen von scott. Wenn ich zeit hätte müsse ich warten mit einem hardtail kaufen,denn scott wird wieder durchstarten im 2011. Leider habe ich keine bilder bis jetzt gesehen. Sollte also was kommen im 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (16. Mai 2010)

Na toll! Ich habe mir erst dieses Jahr ein neues Scale gegönnt...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (16. Mai 2010)

Na und? Das aktuelle (alte) Scale ist ein absoulutes Top Bike. Egal was als nächstes kommt.

Mfg


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2010)

hei bene dein bike is doch toll. Ist ja kein normalo scale oder.
Hast es ja auch gut hingekriegt und wirst sicher noch viel spass damit haben. Es gefällt dir doch sicher auch. Und wenn dir die nächsten nicht zusagen dann hast du ja alles richtig gemacht. Habe mir auch erst vor 2 monaten ein lapierre pro race 900 gegönnt obwohl mein kollege mich schon "gluschtig" gemacht hat. Also, geniess dein bike.


----------



## bene94 (16. Mai 2010)

War auch nur halb ernst gemeint. Bin natürlich voll zufrieden mit meinem.
Von alleine werden wohl auch die neuen nicht fahren.^^

Bin jetzt aber trozdem gespannt, was da kommen wird.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2010)

ja bin ich auch, weil er von revolutionären sachen sprach...vielleicht meinte er ja das ganze mit den neuen schaltungen von sram. Übrigens der preis bleibt oder geht noch runter bei scott. Wenigstens das ist positive. Meinen speedy brauch ich immer noch.


----------



## bene94 (16. Mai 2010)

"Revolutionäre Sachen". Vielleicht fahren sie doch alleine?
Wenn sie die neuen Sram habe, wäre schon cool. Hätte ich auch gerne. Hoffentlich werden die bezahlbar - nicht so, wie die XX.


----------



## singlestoph (16. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> "Revolutionäre Sachen". Vielleicht fahren sie doch alleine?



29" laufräder und Plastikrahmen?  vielleicht


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Mai 2010)

Jeder große Bikehersteller bringt jedes Jahr "revolutionäre Sachen", mit welchen die Bikes doppelt so schnell fahren, dreimal so viel Spaß machen und den Fahrer viermal so gut aussehen lassen, als das beim alten Modelljahr der Fall war. im Nachinein fragt man sich immer, wie man mit den "alten" Bikes überhaupt jemals auf der Straße fahren konnte, geschweige denn im Gelände. Marketinggeblubber. Das Rad wird schon seit Jahren nicht mehr neu erfunden, es gibt nur jedes Jahr eine neue Definition für "rund".


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Jeder große Bikehersteller bringt jedes Jahr "revolutionäre Sachen", mit welchen die Bikes doppelt so schnell fahren, dreimal so viel Spaß machen und den Fahrer viermal so gut aussehen lassen, als das beim alten Modelljahr der Fall war. im Nachinein fragt man sich immer, wie man mit den "alten" Bikes überhaupt jemals auf der Straße fahren konnte, geschweige denn im Gelände. Marketinggeblubber. Das Rad wird schon seit Jahren nicht mehr neu erfunden, es gibt nur jedes Jahr eine neue Definition für "rund".


 
Drum fahr ich auch immer noch mit einem stahlrahmen aus dem jahr 1999. Mit felgenbremsen. Fährt sich immer noch geil. 
Revolutionär??? Darum hab ich ja auch vor 2 monaten ein neues aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Mai 2010)

Nino Schurter´s aktuelles Racebike:







Da im Weltcup viele Teams schon mit den 2011er (Vor)Modellen unterwegs sind würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn Nino´s Bike ebenfalls eines des nächsten Jahres ist. Möglicherweise erkennen die Scale-Spezialisten ja Unterschiede zum aktuellen Serienmodell. Der Scott-Schriftzug soll aber schon mal der sein, der ab 2011 die Bikes schmücken soll.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (18. Mai 2010)

Ja das ist ein anderer Rahmen, das wurde auch schon in einem anderen Thread angesprochen.
Das sieht man schon an  den offen verlegten zügen.
Beim aktuellen scale sind die Hüllen durchgängig unter dem Oberrohr verlegt.


----------



## zedi (18. Mai 2010)

Das Swisspowerteam fährt noch nicht mit den 2011er Modellen! Sie sind, wie von Peter angesprochen, mit Vorserienmodellen unterwegs.

Hmm - am vergangenen Weekend wurden doch die 2011er Scott's den Händlern präsentiert!?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2010)

ICh kann ja mal meinen kollegen fragen ob er schon bilder, oder gewisse modelle zum testen hat. Vielleicht kann er mir schon was präsentieren.

Hoffe nur das sie nicht mehr so extrem viel farbe an den rahmen bringen. Farbe is ja gut aber zu viel.... 

Habe mich aus diesen gründen auch nicht für ein scale entschieden. Sonst sind sie ja top und auch mit den preisen. 

Bekomme sie ja bis zu 30% billiger vom kollegen. Mal schauen.


----------



## Manjolito (18. Mai 2010)

@Onkel Doc: wär echt super wenn du da was rausbekommen könntest.

Wenn der Rahmen von Nino Schurter der "revolutionäre" neue Rahmen sein soll (hab ich in irgendeinem Thread gelesen), dann bin ich im Moment schon etwas enttäuscht. Unterscheidet sich mal abgesehen vom Lack auf den ersten Blick ja nicht besonders von dem bisherigen. Hatte gehofft dass es etwas ähnliches wird wie das CD Flash (komforttechnisch).
Die breiten Kettenstreben sehen aber nicht wirklich danach aus.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Kabelverlegung am Unterrohr sehe ich optisch eher als Rückschritt an, hätte da schon mit innenverlegten Zügen oder wie wie bisher unter dem Oberrohr gerechnet.


----------



## zedi (19. Mai 2010)

Manjolito lies mal Beitrag Nr. 14...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (19. Mai 2010)

Der Scott Scale Rahmen ist jetzt seit Jahren auf dem Markt, immer noch ein Top-Rahmen aber nicht mehr DER Top-Rahmen. Die müssen dringend was neues bringen, seit der Denk weg ist, ist das innovationstempo bei Scott ein bißchen erlahmt.

Ich schätze mal dass Scott das Thema komfort endlich aufgreift und eine dünnere Sattelstütze bringt. Innenverlegte Züge könnten eine Thema sein, oder diese BB30-Innenlager.


----------



## randi (19. Mai 2010)

Denke der Rahmen wird flache Sitz- und Sattelrohre wie beim 2010er Scale bekommen. BB30 Innenlager, Direktmountbefestigung für den Umwerfer, es wird leichter aber komfortabler. Wenn es vorgestellt wurde, wo sind die ersten Bilder???


----------



## singlestoph (19. Mai 2010)

revolutionär?

das mit 29er war eine provokation geb ich zu , ist auch nicht revolutionär, nur für scott vielleicht, und wünschenswert wenn man schon einen top carbonrahmen anbietet den auch für grosse räder, da haben die buben viel prestige verschenkt , bei 26" waren sie die ersten und die besten - also fast - auf jeden fall sehr früh und weit vorne
bei carbon29ern sind sie jetzt  zumindest timingmässig noch im mittelfeld knapp bevor jeder einen carbonrahmen hat ....

dass sie sich jetzt angeblich von cannondale überholen lassen ist natürlich etwas peinlich

scott steht für mich schon für top produkte und gutes design
cannondale eher für topmarketing , sehr lautes marketing und gute produkte

jetzt mit peter denk als designer wirkt das eher wie ein scott abklatsch

kettenstreben die aussehen als würden sie federn müssen ja nicht unbedingt federn  vorallem bei carbon kommt es ja auch aufs innere werte an ....

BB30 hmmm ist das soviel besser (wie sieht es mit langzeithaltbarkeit aus (also nicht nur lager sondern auch rahmen) wie gross sind die vorteile wirklich?

innenverlegte kabel? kommt ja spätestens wieder wenns elektronische mountainbikegruppen gibt
ob das aber die rahmen besser und leichter macht wenn man da kabelschächte einbauen muss ..... einfachso frei im rahmen rumfliegen lassen wär ja nicht so revolutionär ....
eventuell sind die ja auch einfach wieder draussen weil man die dinger einfacher und schneller warten und tauschen kann ...
bei einem profirenngerät spielt ja eventuelle langlebikeit keine rolle, ich hoff mal die tauschen ihre kabel ab und zu ....

leichter konfortabler und steifer  sollen sie alle sein , was sie tatsächlich sind wird sich dann zeigen, da sich die vorgaben ja zt widersprechen bin ich mal gespannt was da dann wirklich umgesetzt wird ....


----------



## Manjolito (19. Mai 2010)

@zedi: was meinst du mit einem Vorserienmodell? Ich verstehe unter Vorserie im weitesten Sinne einen Prototypen und der sollte ja in etwa so aussehen wie die spätere Serie, sonst kann ich die Änderungen ja nicht erproben.

Ich warte jetzt einfach mal auf die ersten Bilder.

BB30 ist doch schon im aktuellen Scale RC erhältlich, oder?


----------



## zedi (20. Mai 2010)

Vorserienmodell = Seriennaher Prototyp

Der 2011er Rahmen wird ein neues Gesicht erhalten. Insofern ist der aktuelle Teamrahmen kein Vorserienmodell.

Und ja, BB30 gibts schon im 2010er RC.


----------



## maxmistral (20. Mai 2010)

Revolutionäre Verbesserungen wird und kann es bei den Hardtails nicht mehr geben. Höchstens für die Marketing-Abteilungen der jeweiligen Hersteller. 

Das Innovationstempo ist bei Scott mit dem Weggang von Denk etwas erlahmt, Cannondale, aber auch Canyon sind da weiter, wieviel das konkret bringt sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich hoffe mal dass Scott für 2011 wieder richtig Gas geben wird.


----------



## thomasf (26. Mai 2010)

Bilder ?????


----------



## Domme02 (29. Mai 2010)

neues Scott 899 2011:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464624


----------



## bene94 (29. Mai 2010)

Die Klemmung der Sattelstütze hätten sie ruhig schon früher so machen können!
Sieht auf jedenfall sehr geil aus!


----------



## Manjolito (30. Mai 2010)

Hoffentlich verträgt die Klemmung auch ein normales Drehmoment.
Hab demletzt einen Versuch mit ner Superleicht Klemme (max. Drehmoment 5-6 NM) und ner Carbon Stütze gemacht. Die Stütze hat ununterbrochen geknarzt. Erst durch Tausch der Klemme gegen eine Hope mit nem höheren Drehmoment war Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (30. Mai 2010)

Mit der Klemmung schießen die sich doch bestimmt ein Eigentor.

soviel wie scott mit reklas zu tun hat, denke ich werden die weiterhin damit die serviceabteilung am laufen halten. außerdem is die rein kraftverlaufstechnisch reiner unfug

ein normaler rahmen mit leichtbauklemme is außerdem leichter...


----------

